# Ccna



## calief_00 (Dec 14, 2004)

*CCNA exam*

What is the best way to pass the CCNA exam?
Ive been studing with Sybex and Boston materials but, still don't feel safe with passing with just those books.

What should I look for in the 640-801 exam?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Study study study! The boson materials are in my opinion the best out there. And don't lose faith if you fail. I failed twice before passing. I would look at getting simulators if you can they make a huge diff when you come across the sims on the test.


----------



## dkraut (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree, the sim questions will kill you! I failed on my first attempt because I spent way too much time just trying to understand how to navigate the simulated labs. Passed the CCNA on my second attempt. Find material that covers those simulated lab questions!!


----------

